# I wish you all the best



## Grefsen

I want to send an SMS to a very close female Russian friend of mine and include the following phrase:

"I wish you all the best."

I can't use the Cyrillic alphabet when I send SMSs and am wondering if the following transliteration would be acceptable to use?

*Zhelayu vsego khoroshego.*

* спасибо!*

BTW - I apologize if this has already been covered in this forum, but I'm having difficulty getting the "search" function to work this morning.


----------



## papillon

Grefsen said:


> *Zhelayu vsego khoroshego.*


 Looks good to me. 
I tebe tozhe, vsego khoroshego!

EDIT: It's also common these days to transliterate ж as j, and х as h, but your version is more "traditional".


----------



## Grefsen

papillon said:


> Looks good to me.
> I tebe tozhe, vsego khoroshego!
> 
> EDIT: It's also common these days to transliterate ж as j, and х as h, but your version is more "traditional".



* спасибо!*  Could you also please let me know what *I tebe tozhe* means.


----------



## Etcetera

Grefsen said:


> * спасибо!*  Could you also please let me know what *I tebe tozhe* means.


(I wish all the best) you too.
I strongly doubt if it's the right word order for English, but it gives you a pretty clear idea of the meaning of и тебе тоже.


----------



## Grefsen

Etcetera said:


> (I wish all the best) you too.
> I strongly doubt if it's the right word order for English, but it gives you a pretty clear idea of the meaning of и тебе тоже.



Intuitively that is what I thought it meant,  but I'm still at such a basic level with Russian that I wanted to be certain.  

* спасибо!*


----------



## Etcetera

You're always welcome!


----------



## tkekte

People often use "vsego khoroshego" to say "bye". Are you wishing her farewell? If not, then you might want to use some other phrase, because this one might be interpretted wrongly...


----------



## Grefsen

tkekte said:


> People often use "vsego khoroshego" to say "bye". Are you wishing her farewell? If not, then you might want to use some other phrase, because this one might be interpretted wrongly...




No, it wasn't my intent to wish her farewell.   
This is one of the problems with being at this beginning level where I know just enough to be dangerous.    In any event, I wish I had read this post before I sent my SMS to her.  

However, my Russian friends do seem to appreciate the fact that I am making an attempt to learn some of their language so hopefully this friend will understand that I really didn't mean to wish her farewell.

BTW - what would be a more appropriate phrase to use in this instance instead of *vsego khoroshego*?


----------



## Kolan

tkekte said:


> People often use "vsego khoroshego" to say "bye". Are you wishing her farewell? If not, then you might want to use some other phrase, because this one might be interpretted wrongly...


Это верно, как в песне про "пиджак наброшенный"

_Ему сказала я : "Всего хорошего!"_
_А он прощения не попросил._


----------



## Kolan

Grefsen said:


> BTW - what would be a more appropriate phrase to use in this instance instead of *vsego khoroshego*?


Well, what do you want to express? Please provide us with the most precise description of your feelings, since in Russian it could be quite different wording from one nuance to another.

I remember the story discussed here about "kiss my ass"  when we had even to guess which in which language was the original message and then invent something understood equally in every Slavic language.


----------



## Emmanon82

Kolan said:


> Это верно, как в песне про "пиджак наброшенный"
> 
> _Ему сказала я : "Всего хорошего!"_
> _А он прощения не попросил._


I`ve never understood why HE should _apologize_ for HER "Всего хорошего"?


----------



## Grefsen

Kolan said:


> Это верно, как в песне про "пиджак наброшенный"
> 
> *JEto verno, kak v pesne pro "pidzhak nabroshennyj"*
> 
> _Ему сказала я : "Всего хорошего!"
> 
> *Emu skazala ja : "Vsego horoshego!"*
> 
> __А он прощения не попросил._
> 
> *A on prowenija ne poprosil.*



I have added in *bold red* the transliterations that I get from using the "www.translit.ru" site.  Would someone be so kind and explain to me what the English translations for all of this would be?

* спасибо!*


----------



## Crescent

Crescent to the rescue!  


Grefsen said:


> *Eto verno, kak v pesne pro "pidzhak nabroshennyj"
> = *_This is so true! Just like in the song ''The jacket over the shoulder'' _(not a very good translation, admitdely, of the song title.  The phrase is really implying ''the jacket which (I had) on (which I was wearing) but it's so award to translate it into English!  )
> 
> _
> *Emu skazala ja : "Vsego horoshego!"
> * I told him: goodbye/ farewell!_ *
> A on prowenija ne poprosil.
> *_ But he didn't ask me forgiveness/ He didn't apologize._



I think that the last line (as Emmanon said ) does sound a little bit strange in this context: what on earth was he supposed to ask forgiveness for? Maybe I need to listen to the song again!


----------



## Grefsen

Crescent said:


> *Eto verno, kak v pesne pro "pidzhak nabroshennyj"
> = *This is so true! Just like in the song ''The jacket over the shoulder''
> 
> _Ему сказала я : "Всего хорошего!"
> 
> *Emu skazala ja : "Vsego horoshego!"
> I told him: goodbye, farewell
> *
> __А он прощения не попросил._
> 
> But he didn't ask me forgiveness.
> *A on prowenija ne poprosil.*



* спасибо!*


----------



## Kolan

Emmanon82 said:


> I`ve never understood why HE should _apologize_ for HER "Всего хорошего"?


You have to listen to the whole song, the context is very important. They had been dating for a while, but their relations did not work out. It happened so, that the fellow (_a gorgreous guy, красивый_) offended the girl, however, despite of her bitter feelings and willingness to continue the relations, she managed (using the last portion of her moral forces) to look гордой, no tears and respond to him in such a way.


----------



## Crescent

Just a tiny correction, dear Etcetera, to you perfect English, if I may. 


Etcetera said:


> (I wish all the best) *to *you too.
> I strongly doubt if (that) it's the right word order for (in) English, but it gives you a pretty clear idea of the meaning of и тебе тоже.


----------



## Emmanon82

..But usually people quote only 2 lines .. 
Ok.
about "all the best"- does "всего самого (наи)лучшего" match?


----------



## Kolan

Crescent said:


> Crescent to the rescue!
> 
> 
> I think that the last line (as Emmanon said ) does sound a little bit strange in this context: what on earth was he supposed to ask forgiveness for? Maybe I need to listen to the song again!


Just noticed your reply, thank you. I was looking desperately for an English equivalent for _казаться гордою_, but could not find anything matching. Would you help please?


----------



## Kolan

Emmanon82 said:


> about "all the best"- does "всего самого (наи)лучшего" match?


Formally - yes, but in the context it would sound somewhat ambigious, like "_I am not gonna see any more_"


----------



## Crescent

Kolan said:


> Just noticed your reply, thank you. I was looking desperately for an English equivalent for _казаться гордою_, but could not find anything matching. Would you help please?



Of course!  
You can simply say: ''to seem proud''/ to appear proud. 

I think what you meant to say was that the young lady (from the song) has gathered all her pride in order to say goodbye to the young man, without showing him her true feelings, without crying.


----------



## Kolan

Crescent said:


> Of course!
> You can simply say: ''to seem proud''/ to appear proud.
> 
> I think what you meant to say was that the young lady (from the song) has gathered all her pride in order to say goodbye to the young man, without showing him her true feelings, without crying.


Oh no, she did not gather her pride (there was very little of that, if any, left over), but she managed to appear like that. She had to gather her last moral forces to do so.


----------



## Etcetera

Crescent said:


> Just a tiny correction, dear Etcetera, to you perfect English, if I may.


Thank you!


----------

